# Show name...?



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi! I might be showing a greenie in the hack division in a few weeks. He is a bay tb named Cello, and I might get to change his show name. His kinda-ish show name that he never officially used is Moncello, but I don't like that name as much. His race named was Tossed, which i'm not particularly fond of... :-|. I was thinking Allegro con Brio, which means fast with spirit, but it doesnt quite fit him... he gets into a lazier mood in the summer lol! He can be pretty silly... got example, once I was walking him on a windy day and an empty plastic water bottle decided to attack his feet and he had a little tantrum lol! If it helps, his sire's name was Rodeo, and his dam's name was Caught Lookin'. Here's a pic of him: Cello 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing! and I can maybe get a video and/or more pics of him friday. I would also prefer that his name is kind of musical, but I am open to suggestions referencing to his race name/sire/dam, especially if you can find a way to tie them into music  Thanks!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

You could call him that musical term that starts with ‘rit‘ it means to slow down. i playthe saxophone and i often see rit on my music and im not sure what the full thing is but i know it means to slow down, you could look it up  good luck showing and finding a name! i‘m looking for a name for my lease-to-be


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah... good idea! I play sax too, and I think it's ritardando or something like that  I like it! Keep the ideas rollin


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah it's something like that


----------



## naomigarner (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with something starting with rit or rall. Rit: ritenueto, rall: rallentando. I think that's how they're spelt. They both mean to slow down. He's very pretty btw


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ummmmm i dont know like caught starin at my cello (kinda cute) or ritenueto, solo cello (musical) Just some Ideas!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

There's Always Room for Cello?


----------

